
What It's Like to Be Passed by a Tesla Semi on the Highway - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/heres-what-its-like-to-be-passed-by-a-tesla-semi-on-the-1830347845
======
cimmanom
The idea of a semi that isn’t loud scares the hell out of me as a driver and
even more as a pedestrian.

